# Zoloft - will it help IBS D



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

My doctor has perscribed Zoloft for depression. I have noticed many say Anti-d's help with their IBS. Will Zoloft help my IBS D?Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

I had been on Zoloft which really helped me with depression. As far as it helping my IBS-D it didn't work. You may have different results. I am no longer on Zoloft due to a 15 pound weight gain in 3 months







. Hope this helps.Heather


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

It didn't work for me. I took for 3 months. After 2 months I didn't feel it work at all.


----------

